# Best NEW Skiff for $15k?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can get a badass used skiff for that with money left over to customize it.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Only problem is I like buying new so I know exactly what I'm getting and can know that it's been taking care of 100% from the beginning.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I hear ya on that one. I wasn't able to buy new (won't be for a while with returning to school) but I bought a project hull to rebuild so I'll know exactly what I'm getting moving forward. 

That said a lot of these newer builds that are using all composite materials you'd be pretty safe as far as the hull goes not needing to worry about moisture already going to town on the transom or stringers. You might not want to totally rule out going the pre-owned route. 

Or follow the cry once mantra if you do go new. It's better to cry once over the sticker price than to not buy what you want the first time. You can always add that i-pilot or power pole later if that's your thing, but make sure you get the hull and power that you know you'll be happy with. 

Definitely not worth cutting corners just to go new vs used if it's not exactly what you want.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

EastTNoutdoorsman said:


> I hear ya on that one. I wasn't able to buy new (won't be for a while with returning to school) but I bought a project hull to rebuild so I'll know exactly what I'm getting moving forward.
> 
> That said a lot of these newer builds that are using all composite materials you'd be pretty safe as far as the hull goes not needing to worry about moisture already going to town on the transom or stringers. You might not want to totally rule out going the pre-owned route.
> 
> ...


 Yeah thats my problem too. I'm in college and managed to find the money to buy a new Gheenoe classic with a new motor but I'm coming to realize its just not enough boat for what I need it to do. Thats why the Ankona SC is appealing to me. I could find the money after a little saving to get one brand new.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I'll be going back to PT school so I bout the boat you see in my picture. Once I'm done overhauling it, it'll be a great 14' boat for the next few years, especially with a new motor as well. I know it'll run for a long time. 

Once I've been out of school again I know that I'm going to want bigger/better. Will probably go 18' minimum and maybe even a 20' but whatever I get next I'm going to max out its recommended HP and make sure it'll handle rough water. It'll excel at something different than my 14' flat bottom boat will. The current hull floats in about 4 inches so fully loaded 8" or better isn't outrageous.

All that info about me is to say, how lacking is the gheenoe for what you want to do? You can definitely get a lot of boat for 15k, but there's a reason a lot guys run gheenoes. They're great for what they are. You might decide you're better off keeping what you've got through school, then you really would know what you want out of a second boat. Or if two boats is out of the question you could go closer to 25-30k and get exactly what you want.

I waited a year to start my rebuild until I knew more of what I wanted out the overhaul. I think I have a pretty good idea...I hope so since there's no turning back now. But I'm sure that after fishing the "new" boat for a few years I'll know exactly what I want in the bigger boat. Then I get to start one of those fancy threads we all drool over when our spot finally comes up in the 8+ month waiting list.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

You can get into a tiller Cayo 173 for that kind of cash.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah that's a sweet little boat. I'm graduating in May and I'll be going to grad school for 2 years following that so I won't be able to get my dream skiff for at least a couple years. I'm hoping to use the $8k I have invested in my gheenoe + the cash I get from working over the summer/graduation to get a more capable boat. I just know now after owning it that I need a boat that's a little more capable in open water and I would like to change the layout to something a little bit different over the layout I currently have. There's a couple areas that I fish where the Gheenoe is absolutely perfect but I also have several areas that I enjoy fishing that it's sometimes a little hairy in the Gheenoe.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> You can get into a tiller Cayo 173 for that kind of cash.


Yeah I'm looking at those as well. I kind of want to jump on a waitlist now so that it will be ready to hit the mold for when I'm ready for it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How soon are you looking to buy? If you're in Louisiana I should have one of the Cayo skiffs around Easter if you want to check one out.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm going to be looking to buy around the end of summer. I'd love to check it out when you get it. I'm in Baton Rouge/New Orleans/Mandeville. Where are you located?


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

What layout/power are you going with on yours?


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

If the boat has to hold you over for a few years and the gheenoe isn't cutting it, I say go for the update/upgrade now while you can swing it. Otherwise you'll unhappy and stuck. That's why I'm doing this rebuild now, because when I was in grad school I couldn't even afford an old gheenoe with an ancient outboard.

If you're gonna have a boat it might as well be one you're happy with. Go get what will fit your needs. Luckily you already have a new outboard so you could probably offload the gheenoe motorless pretty easily and get yourself in something like the Cayo and keep the same motor. Might not be maxing out the HP rating and hauling ass, but saves eating the depreciation on selling a new "used" motor. 

My 20 hp isn't blazing, but it's fast enough. I get on plane, can do about 24-26 with a buddy or my wife on board, 28 running solo. Just another option to throw out there that would let you rig the boat up with better electronics etc. 

Long story short, make sure you're set before grad school with what you know meets your needs. Both time and money are short so you want to be able to fully enjoy the time you have on the water.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm in Baton Rouge. I did a center console w/ 50 tohatsu.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm in Baton Rouge. I did a center console w/ 50 tohatsu.


Awesome man. Thing should move. Any idea of what the numbers will be with the 50?


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

EastTNoutdoorsman said:


> If the boat has to hold you over for a few years and the gheenoe isn't cutting it, I say go for the update/upgrade now while you can swing it. Otherwise you'll unhappy and stuck. That's why I'm doing this rebuild now, because when I was in grad school I couldn't even afford an old gheenoe with an ancient outboard.
> 
> If you're gonna have a boat it might as well be one you're happy with. Go get what will fit your needs. Luckily you already have a new outboard so you could probably offload the gheenoe motorless pretty easily and get yourself in something like the Cayo and keep the same motor. Might not be maxing out the HP rating and hauling ass, but saves eating the depreciation on selling a new "used" motor.


Yeah I'm gonna work and save pretty hard over the next couple months/summer and see what I can swing. If it comes down to it I'll just keep the Gheenoe till I graduate. I do love the boat but I would feel a little safer with a more capable boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

lsunoe said:


> Any idea of what the numbers will be with the 50?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Look for the HCFT Cayo thread, I think he posted some speed and draft numbers.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Look for the HCFT Cayo thread, I think he posted some speed and draft numbers.


Damn, that's a good looking skiff. I'm definitely gonna have to check yours out. Seems like the 50 tohatsu/center console/various other options is right around or under $20k. Is that accurate?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I remember last year when Cayo sold their 1st demo skiff for like $8k on the trailer (no motor or center console). I wish I had jumped on it. Looks like they are making nice boats!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I know you're saying new but if you're wanting a more capable boat more short term than going new isn't your avenue. For most new skiffs it's 6 months at best from the time you get on the list until the time you receive the boat. Check out the classifieds though, there are several newer boats in your price range that i would consider as good as new. 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2016-skimmer-skiff-for-sale-low-hours-awesome-skiff-12-500.43965/

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2015-beavertail-micro-for-sale.40561/

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2014-east-cape-glide-side-console-video-added.43704/

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2014-east-cape-glide-second-price-reduction-to-only-17-500.43497/

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2016-east-cape-glide-22-000.44023/

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-skull-island-16-for-sale.43549/

Just trying to get you thinking.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

A brand new Cayo 173, Spear Glades X, or ECC Glide are all going to be pushing high teens to $20k by the time you factor in the cost of a motor...IMHO.

They're also specialized, skinny water hulls built to be poled for sight casting. I'm not sure I would consider any of them to be "rough water" boats.

If you are in deeper Louisiana waters, you probably don't need a technical poling skiff.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a Spear Glade X you can view n ride in Delacroix Island with a 25 Yamaha, here on a weekly basis. You can check with Harry Spear as he sometimes has demo skiffs available.


----------

